# The Morals Of A Bargain Buy



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

*The Morals of a Bargain Buy*​
*You are offered a Grail at far below its value do you*

Buy it at the asking Price3479.07%Make the Seller a Higher offer, but still get a Bargain511.63%Pay the seller the full market value00.00%Point the seller in Ebays Direction12.33%Other36.98%


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

One of the guys on the SCWF has just picked up a pre moon 1966 Omega Speedmaster at a garage sale for 5 USD. Which to my mind puts you in a difficult moral dilemma, so what would you do ?

You do not know the seller, and have no idea of their background.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If I didnt know them then its fair game.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> If I didnt know them then its fair game.....


+1


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> If I didnt know them then its fair game.....


+2


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

jasonm said:


> If I didnt know them then its fair game.....


+3


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

jasonm said:


> If I didnt know them then its fair game.....


Yup - that's the crucial bit. Most importantly, though, don't tell them! They'll never know and you'll both be happy.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmm... I dunno... Id feel bad.  Im a sucker maybe


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

With the internet, I find it astonishing that any bargains like this can be had. A search on ebay or just a quick google would tell him $5 is way off.

He is definitely fair game.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'd feel bad, but I'd buy it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Depends on the situation eg someone who was obviously in need of the money ie the classic `recently widowed old lady having to sell her husbands prized possessions off to pay her bills` or a mate or some well off dumbo who should know better :wink2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I went for option 2 - but that's cos I'm a nice guy!


----------



## catch21 (Feb 9, 2009)

I think context is everything as well. I wouldnt/couldnt give a fiver to a widow selling her recently departed husbands Rolex for fuel and food. Then again, it may of course be a fake/replica/homage/rip off/imitation/copy, call it what you will, only worth a fiver. I dont think there's one answer for me, has to be taken in context.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

other . because if they were old or clueless id give them 20 and say keep the change .but if they were cocky id fleece them for all they are worth because im a horrible ******* really.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Option 1.

If they don't know the value then there's no loss, if they've undervalued it but you've given the full price then they'll be happy anyway. These days there are few real bargains to be had as it's so easy to determine the value of anything, it's nice when a true bargain comes up.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Should I have asked more than $5 then?


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

$6.50


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Alas said:


> Should I have asked more than $5 then?


I'll give you $50 for it then Alas!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> If I didnt know them then its fair game.....


...no brainer.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

PhilM said:


> I'd feel bad, but I'd buy it


Similar, I'd feel awesome and then buy it...

... I'd stop short of rubbing it in their face after the transaction has been made, cos I'm just a nice guy :lol:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

You didn't leave us with an option for beating him down to $3.00 

I'd pay what he was asking, no more.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If it was at a car boot amongst junk then yes I'd buy it without saying anything, but if I'd been asked if I wanted it by someone I knew or a friend of a friend etc because they knew I was into watches then I couldn't rip them off.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

pg tips said:


> If it was at a car boot amongst junk then yes I'd buy it without saying anything, but if I'd been asked if I wanted it by someone I knew or a friend of a friend etc because they knew I was into watches then I couldn't rip them off.


yep,I feel the same way there...

Theres a girl in our office who says she keeps meaning to bring in her Grandads Rolex for me to look at as I know about watches....

She cant remember a single detail about it and keeps forgetting to take a photo...

Im kind of dreading seeing it 

Its going to either be a manky old small 40s think or a Cosmograph :cry2:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Parabola said:


> Similar, I'd feel awesome and then buy it...
> 
> ... I'd stop short of rubbing it in their face after the transaction has been made, cos I'm just a nice guy :lol:


You're all heart, but I'd buy it too. I'm sure the feelings of remorse would soon subside.

Only a fool or a lazy git would sell without doing some basic research.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Andy Tims said:


> Only a fool or a lazy git would sell without doing some basic research.


Damn fine point Andy.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Filterlab said:


> Andy Tims said:
> 
> 
> > Only a fool or a lazy git would sell without doing some basic research.
> ...


Which kind of begs the questions, is the story true and is the watch the real thing.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Filterlab said:
> 
> 
> > Andy Tims said:
> ...


True, it also begs the question; 'How many fools and lazy gits sell watches at a giveaway price?' :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Filterlab said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Filterlab said:
> ...


I think that those who don't really know the real value of something tend to overvalue rather than undervalue things they want to sell, as seen frequently on numerous tv programs of which Big M never has off :cry2: she loves the one where they try and buy the junk which the owner more often or not turns down the offer, goes to auction invariably getting less :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Let's be serious about this as general subject for moment or two! :yes:

As a radio ham, I've come across this scenario before when relatives of deceased hams don't have a clue about the value of what they see as just "Pop's radio junk" The answer we have in the Edinburgh area is that all the members of the Radio Clubs in the area will voluntarily take on the task of collection, storage and sales of surplus kit after a death on behalf of the relatives. As hams, we know the current value and likelihood of sales of any items, and strive to do our best for the widow or children of the deceased, selling locally and on the bay. All members of the clubs tell their families of this arrangement, and have the phone number of a few co-ordinators who will take on the task at a sad time. It works well, and cost little but time. 

I wonder if the same solution might need to be thought about for any folks here who live with partners or family who are not in the slightest bit interested in watches (there are such sad folks you know h34r:  ) and would happily scrap Papa's "old watches" without realising that there might be a Timex Dorado or a Smith's Astral Gold in the box? (don't we all wish?)

Anyhow, just a thought - not too morbid I hope? :grin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> Let's be serious about this as general subject for moment or two! :yes:
> 
> As a radio ham, I've come across this scenario before when relatives of deceased hams don't have a clue about the value of what they see as just "Pop's radio junk" The answer we have in the Edinburgh area is that all the members of the Radio Clubs in the area will voluntarily take on the task of collection, storage and sales of surplus kit after a death on behalf of the relatives. As hams, we know the current value and likelihood of sales of any items, and strive to do our best for the widow or children of the deceased, selling locally and on the bay. All members of the clubs tell their families of this arrangement, and have the phone number of a few co-ordinators who will take on the task at a sad time. It works well, and cost little but time.
> 
> ...


Fair comment Mel but Omega is a fairly well recognised brand that almost anybody would have some idea about, just about every shopping centre has a shop selling them even in the States which is why I'm not so sure about the story in the first place.

B.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Option 1

I don't remember after agreeing a price to buy a watch, a seller coming back to me saying he thinks he has charged me too much. :blink:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> ....she loves the one where they try and buy the junk which the owner more often or not turns down the offer, goes to auction invariably getting less :lol:


Dickinsons Real Deal! :toot:

And i'd buy at the asking price


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mel said:


> Let's be serious about this as general subject for moment or two! :yes:
> 
> As a radio ham, I've come across this scenario before when relatives of deceased hams don't have a clue about the value of what they see as just "Pop's radio junk" The answer we have in the Edinburgh area is that all the members of the Radio Clubs in the area will voluntarily take on the task of collection, storage and sales of surplus kit after a death on behalf of the relatives. As hams, we know the current value and likelihood of sales of any items, and strive to do our best for the widow or children of the deceased, selling locally and on the bay. All members of the clubs tell their families of this arrangement, and have the phone number of a few co-ordinators who will take on the task at a sad time. It works well, and cost little but time.
> 
> ...


Alys got instructions to contact PG and Roy in that event...After keeping 1 back for the boy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Funny, my Mel's instructions are to ring Jase should I pop my clogs! :lol:

She told me she saw that Dickensons deal the other day a Rolex (no idea what model) was on, the dealer offered the guy Â£270 which he turned down. It went to auction and went over a grand!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Number 1 if found in a second-hand shop.

Number 2 if found in a charity shop or a private sale. I really don't think I'd be able to enjoy wearing a grail watch if I felt that I had screwed someone over to get it.


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm in No 4 on this.

Bargains come and bargains go; but I gotta live with myself

Ujjwal


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

anyone lazy enough not to check kind of deserves to lose out


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

funny how no one voted for No. 3 h34r:


----------



## David P (Nov 14, 2008)

catflem said:


> One of the guys on the SCWF has just picked up a pre moon 1966 Omega Speedmaster at a garage sale for 5 USD. Which to my mind puts you in a difficult moral dilemma, so what would you do ?
> 
> You do not know the seller, and have no idea of their background.


I had an experience many years ago when someones husband had died, she offered to give me some valuable items at a silly price,I told her to wait a few months till she got her head together,I saw her many months later and asked how she was,and what she had done with the stuff,to my horror she had given it to some guy who said he was collecting for a charity!!! My mistake,the stuff was worth a fortune,she wanted me to have it and I should have taken it with gratitude.

Sometimes people don't care about the value and are pleased that they can give it away to a grateful receiver even at a silly price!


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Everyone's fair game if you don't know them.

The last time I was at a car boot with the missus I only went on the off chance that somebody was clearing their loft out and had a 600 Proplof on their pasting table for Â£5.

Mercenary??

No.. it's just better than 7 grand!!! :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I love humans.

I prefer them roasted rather than boiled, but that's a matter of taste. :lol:

Great thread.


----------

